# Raging appetite all of the sudden...



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

SO, I was on the levox for 5 weeks, and have been on Synthroid for almost 2 weeks, and the whole month of September I lost weight and had little appetite. Is it normal for your appetite to come back with a vengeance when your levels are normalized? I feel like I can eat two meals every meal!!! Seriously! (Hypo and Hashi's)


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

For me, once my thyroid levels rose, at one point I was a bit hyper and I ate like a truck driver.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> For me, once my thyroid levels rose, at one point I was a bit hyper and I ate like a truck driver.


I know its crazy!!!! At first I was never really hungry and lately I find myself starving! I have seriously eaten breakfast, a snack, a huuuuuge power salad, another lunch, and now dinner....this is unheard of. Could it be that now I am hyper? Were your levels normal, or did you just feel a bit hyper? I have also noticed a lot more energy, and a little more chest pains (anxiety mostly). I wonder if I should have my levels checked again....


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I wasn't hyper - it was just that my levels were higher than previous and my metabolism was actually working - and it made me super hungry. The good news is that I didn't gain any weight - it seems like I burned it as quickly as I ate the food.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Woohoo for that!!!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I had a huge change in my TSH when I changed brands of levothyroxine, my TSH almost tripled in 4 weeks on the same dose just a different brand. It is very possible that you are pushing over to the hyper side on Synthyroid. I wouldn't hesitate to go back for another blood draw to be sure. I knew I was in trouble (the other way - hypo) 7 days after I switched brands and waited 4 weeks which I shouldn't have.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

I had this problem when I started armour.... it nearly ruined my life as it kept me up at night and wouldn't go away no matter what I did. I ended up having numerous tests, including colonoscopy and endoscopy. Nothing was found. They put me on Nexium for high acid. It made things much worse, to the point that my nails started peeling.

I stopped Nexium and started taking digestive enzymes with betaine HCL. My stomach has not felt better than this in i don't know how long. I was told by a doctor that I must have low acid and that the nexium was making it worse.

you may want to consider this, as it turned out that my hunger wasn't hunger, but that my stomach was not able to break anything down and totally messed me up.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Enigma said:


> I had this problem when I started armour.... it nearly ruined my life as it kept me up at night and wouldn't go away no matter what I did. I ended up having numerous tests, including colonoscopy and endoscopy. Nothing was found. They put me on Nexium for high acid. It made things much worse, to the point that my nails started peeling.
> 
> I stopped Nexium and started taking digestive enzymes with betaine HCL. My stomach has not felt better than this in i don't know how long. I was told by a doctor that I must have low acid and that the nexium was making it worse.
> 
> you may want to consider this, as it turned out that my hunger wasn't hunger, but that my stomach was not able to break anything down and totally messed me up.


Actually I had the stomach acid problem too, and I switched to an entire gluten free diet, and it's helped a TON! I think it really helped me. I got my levels retested a couple of days ago so we shall see!  thanks for the advice I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Enigma said:


> I had this problem when I started armour.... it nearly ruined my life as it kept me up at night and wouldn't go away no matter what I did. I ended up having numerous tests, including colonoscopy and endoscopy. Nothing was found. They put me on Nexium for high acid. It made things much worse, to the point that my nails started peeling.
> 
> I stopped Nexium and started taking digestive enzymes with betaine HCL. My stomach has not felt better than this in i don't know how long. I was told by a doctor that I must have low acid and that the nexium was making it worse.
> 
> you may want to consider this, as it turned out that my hunger wasn't hunger, but that my stomach was not able to break anything down and totally messed me up.


Hi Enigma, can you describe the symptoms you had on Armour? I'm assuming you were overmedicated- hyper.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Gwen- I wasn't (lab-wise) over medicated (see my signature for numbers). TSH was a bit low but FT4 and FT3 were middle or the range to lower end of the range.

I had HORRIBLE digestion problems, that's when it all started, diarrhea also 3-4 times/day. Couldn't sleep more than 3 hours, all my hypo symptoms came back, extremely allergic to everything that never had been a problem, mental/emotional issues (big time), extreme medication sensitivity, horrible skin problems (like psoriasis), swollen tongue and lips... more, but I can't remember it all.

Armour just didn't agree with me, or my body wasn't ready for it. I've started working on adrenal issues, so I think that had a lot to do with it. But I don't think I was over medicated. This all happened even when on only 75mg (I went up to 90mg). The doc put me on 90mg of Armour within the first week of starting it (had been on .75mcg levoxyl).

I've been feeling much more stable back on levothyroxine... don't feel great, but much more stable than on Armour. And there is a lot to be said for stable!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> I know its crazy!!!! At first I was never really hungry and lately I find myself starving! I have seriously eaten breakfast, a snack, a huuuuuge power salad, another lunch, and now dinner....this is unheard of. Could it be that now I am hyper? Were your levels normal, or did you just feel a bit hyper? I have also noticed a lot more energy, and a little more chest pains (anxiety mostly). I wonder if I should have my levels checked again....


It sounds like you need your thyroid levels checked if you are having anxiety chest pains, especially.


----------

